# RN Officer Visits Grandfather's Crash Site (FAA Hellcat) in Norway



## buffnut453 (Jan 21, 2019)

Pretty cool story, even if the headline is stretching the truth a wee bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Kingscoy (Jan 21, 2019)

Amazing story


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## rochie (Jan 21, 2019)




----------

